

Is it Time for You to Earn or to Learn? - moonsoonmenu
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/04/is-it-time-for-you-to-earn-or-to-learn/

======
acgourley
People are getting better at doing these equity calculations, and at the same
time starting a company has never been easier so early stage companies need to
offer more ownership to woo employees who have the "other offer" of their own
startup idea...

The net result is that equity shares for the first 10 people in the company
seem to be rising.. That's good! And it could also mean that being number 3-10
at a company could be a chance to both learn and earn.

